# taxidermist



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

who would you recommend for a taxidermist? I shot this blue today and want to get him mounted.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice eagle head! Did you shoot that in Utah? I got my first last year, and now I'm obsessed with the darn things.

I would suggest John Glezos or Darin Gardner (TEX-O-BOB).

Check out Darin's site:

http://www.birdfishtaxidermist.com/index.html


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Yep shot him in utah we got 4 other snows with him. Thanks for the info


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

That's a great trophy! I've seen a few blues flying around lately. Hoping to luck into one myself...


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Yeah there was another immature blue in the flock that was on my dad and brothers side but they didn't notice him so no one even shot at him.


----------



## Sliverslinger (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats!! Dream bird right there, especially here in Utah. If that was my bird he would be on the way to Jeff Nelson. He will make that bird look like the day you harvested him. Sliverslinger.

www.wingsinflightbirdtaxidermy.com/


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

There are some guys that come close, but Jeff aka stuffinducks is the best waterfowl taxidermist in the state! One of the best in the nation really. Wingsnflight is his website


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks guys I will check him out!


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

what are some things I can do as far as care so I can keep the bird as nice as possible?


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

http://www.utahbirdtaxidermy.com/field-care

Utah Blue Goose, better go on the wall!

As far as taxidermist, all my birds and blue goose is at Darin's.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Brian Snyder has done all of mine. He does a awesome job. He does take a lot of time to get done but it will be great.

www.snyderstaxidermy.com/


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful bird! One of my dream birds right there! Congrats.


----------



## JLP (Dec 3, 2013)

Synders taxidermy in Roy you won't be disappointed


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice trophy for sure!!! 
Do you guys know of any good waterfowl taxidermist down around the Nephi/Payson area?


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

jb1 said:


> Nice trophy for sure!!!
> Do you guys know of any good waterfowl taxidermist down around the Nephi/Payson area?


Jeff Nelson lives in Payson.


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

Anyone have contact info for Jeff?


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

jb1 said:


> Anyone have contact info for Jeff?


http://www.wingsinflightbirdtaxidermy.com/


----------



## BlackCloud (Oct 12, 2012)

+1 for snyders as well. He does an awesome job and well worth the wait.


----------

